# Wie wichtig ist euch die Schatten Einstellungen???



## bambam90 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich finde das Schatten schon viel zum Ambiente in Spielen dazu beiträgt das es schöner aussieht.
Aber legt ihr denn Wert drauf schatten auf Ultra zu stellen oder reicht euch die "Standard" Einstellungen ?

Zum Beispiel AC: Unity und AC: Syndicate da finde ich zwischen Hoch und Pcss+ kaum ein nennenswerten unterschied und frisst viel Leistung.
Bei GTA: V finde ich jedoch das es viel ausmacht zwischen hoch und sehr hoch, durch dich Einstellung sehr hoch werfen Zäune und Pflanzen auch Schatten.
In Witcher 3 finde ich auch kaum Unterschiede zwischen mittel und hoch.

Wie sieht ihr das so ?


----------



## olli1011 (8. Februar 2016)

Schatten sind ein Ding für sich. Ultra frisst dir die Fps vom Kopf, klötzenschatten sind aber schlimmer als gar keine.

Ich mache es meistens so, finde ich eine Schattendarstellung die nicht zuviel FPS zieht und trotzdem noch gut aussieht ok und sonst kommen sie lieber ganz aus.


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2016)

Ultra! Ultra! Ich frage mich was alle immer mit diesen schei** Presets haben? Da stelle ich lieber selber ein und da sieht es genau so gut aus und frisst weniger Leistung.


----------



## bambam90 (8. Februar 2016)

@olli1011,Amon
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller wenn die Entwickler einfach "ultra Schatten" weg lassen würden?


----------



## Jimiblu (8. Februar 2016)

Wie soll die pcmasterrace fraktion denn dann damit angeben alles auf ultra spielen zu können?


----------



## buggs001 (8. Februar 2016)

Normalerweise spiele ich mit Schatten = Mittel bis Hoch.
Je nachdem wie die FPS damit dann ausfallen.


----------



## Ion (8. Februar 2016)

Die Schattendetails sind das erste was ich reduziere wenn ich mehr FPS brauche.
Bei Witcher 3 z. B. bringt mir das mal eben 15-20% mehr FPS

Schau selbst, also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Links Niedrig, rechts Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum soll ich für keinen sichtbaren Unterschied mit FPS zahlen?
In anderen Spielen ist das ähnlich.


----------



## bambam90 (8. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Schattendetails sind das erste was ich reduziere wenn ich mehr FPS brauche.
> Bei Witcher 3 z. B. bringt mir das mal eben 15-20% mehr FPS
> 
> Schau selbst, also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Links Niedrig, rechts Ultra
> ...



Genau das mein ich ja  
Warum gibt es denn überhaupt dann so eine Einstellung ?
Was ist der Sinn dahinter, für Ultra Schatten, wenn es keine Verbesserungen gibt?


----------



## Ion (8. Februar 2016)

Normalerweise wird damit die Auflösung der Schatten bestimmt. Je höher diese ist, desto weniger "flimmern" sie.
Das ist aber von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.


----------



## DreiBitALU (8. Februar 2016)

Ich empfinde die "Klötzchen"  Schatten auch eher als störend und würde im Zweifel eher komplett auf Schatten verzichten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

Wenn genug Überschuss da ist dann gibt es alles auf Anschlag und wo es kneift wird gezielt Hand angelegt für ein gutes Bild


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Februar 2016)

Schatten ist eigentlich nie ein großes Problem. In letzter Zeit stelle ich häufig fest das Schatten sowohl auf höheren als auch auf niedrigen Einstellungen gut aussehen.

Was ich nicht leiden kann sind ganz pixelige Schatten oder deaktivierte Schatten.
Das letzte Spiel bei dem mir die Schatten negativ aufgefallen waren war Vanilla-Skyrim mit springenden Schatten.


----------

